# Shop management software (mac)



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey,
I am looking for shop management software for my Apple computer. I would like an easy system to give customers estimate, invoices, and order approval forms. Something that could download t-shirt distributors weekly pricing would be great to find the best deals. As far as production, something that could track order progress, track impressions and profitability of each job. If it could integrate UPS for creating labels/tracking shipments would seal the deal. Any suggestions? Everything that I have found is for PC.


----------



## 4130 Clothing (May 16, 2007)

This is more of a CRM type software but I know you can create forms for customers and invoice them through Daylite. I use it to track my teams emails with customers and sponsored drivers and it works great.

Daylite 3 Productivity Suite: The Most Powerful Business Productivity Manager


----------



## Tony50 (Apr 23, 2009)

Unik Ink said:


> Hey,
> I am looking for shop management software for my Apple computer. I would like an easy system to give customers estimate, invoices, and order approval forms. Something that could download t-shirt distributors weekly pricing would be great to find the best deals. As far as production, something that could track order progress, track impressions and profitability of each job. If it could integrate UPS for creating labels/tracking shipments would seal the deal. Any suggestions? Everything that I have found is for PC.


 I would suggest checking issues of Printwear and Impressions Magazines for overall comparison of programs that fit your need. You can search previous articles online. Don't know if there are any benefits to downloading weekly price list. You are better off checking your email or favorite vendor site because it changes do frequently. You can end up with a bunch of needless junk on your computer or the software.


----------



## MTNeedles (May 7, 2014)

We're looking at a product called T-Works Manager. Not sure if it meets all your needs, but it seems like it might be something you could use. 

I'd be interested to know of any other products out there we can compare to. We're trying to get the closest fit for our needs, but nothing seems to tick all the boxes.

thanks


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

MTNeedles said:


> We're looking at a product called T-Works Manager. Not sure if it meets all your needs, but it seems like it might be something you could use.
> 
> I'd be interested to know of any other products out there we can compare to. We're trying to get the closest fit for our needs, but nothing seems to tick all the boxes.
> 
> thanks


check around this and other forum how is T-Works supporting it's users.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

If you go with online software it makes no difference whether you have an Apple or a Windows computer. Take a look at Printavo to see if they are a match for what you need.


----------



## dosoft12 (Mar 12, 2011)

Check out TeeChimp 

_The most dynamic pricing system for our industry..._

Create an unlimited numbers of invoices, quotes, work order, markup and catalog grids.
Use Flat rates / Percentages / Margins / QTY Breakdowns / Measurements and more.
Instant customer/employee notification of all workflow stages in the order.
Customers can Approve/Disapprove/Comment on your work in real time!


Free Trial @ https://www.teechimp.com


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I wonder if http://www.t-boss.com & https://www.teechimp.com/ are the same?


----------



## dosoft12 (Mar 12, 2011)

They are made from the same company although https://www.TeeChimp.com is using the latest technology.


----------

